# Small White Feathers Needed



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

I am working on a project and NEED about _*100 small SOLID WHITE feathers*_. They are about 2 inches long not counting the quill and about 3/4 inches at the widest part. I would be unable to use any of the large ones. I know that this is a very strange request  but just picking up a few while cleaning the loft would be of great help to me. Please PM me if you can gather some and mail to me in an small envelope.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Moulting just ended here, but I still find a few here and there, so I see what I can do to collect them.
When is your project due?

Reti


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Just checked my pidgies'Castle' and have a bunch of white feathers on the floor from their molt, however, they are smaller than those requested.
If you want them anyway, please post back before I gather and place in their nests.


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

That will be great. Smaller ones are ok. Just so they are about that size. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

OK...pm to me your address, I'll get them out to you tomorrow!
Let us know how your project turns out! A pic would be nice also!
Have fun!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Benjajudy01,

Your white feathers were mailed this AM...no need to reimburse shipping....the package was 'light as a feather'! LOL (Somebody stop me!)

Hoping your project goes well!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Greetings, Benjajudy01,
> 
> Your white feathers were mailed this AM...
> 
> ...


Love it!!    

benjajudy01,
I'll check my 'supply' as well. If they are the right size, I'll hold on to them in the event you are still in need of some. 

Yes, please do post a picture of your completed project. 

Cindy


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. Don't think I will get TOO MANY. Needing around 100 or so. Again, Thanks


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

PM me your address. I have some for you.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I Will Be Cleaning The Coop In A Couple Of Days And I Am Sure I Will Be Able To Find A Couple Of My Fantails Feathers. Pm Your Address.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought of this thread today when I was at work and picked up the gooses down feathers and the peacocks as well. Im not the best for measuring but I think they are your size. Maybe a tad bit larger.

I have 16 the size you want and 11 a little bigger and 3 huge ones. I pick up some more tomorrow. Keep in mind they are house out side so they have a little dirt on them like grass and such. But im sure I could collect well over 50 .

If these are ok. (not pigeon or dove feathers) Please pm me. Also they are white. (White peacocks and 1/2 white geese)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you feel like you still need some, you can pm me your address as well. There's loads of feathers around and in the loft from my fantails, carneau, ringneck doves, and my partially white homers and rollers. I'm sure I can find some of the right size :]


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Small White Feathers*

It's been great the way everyone is trying to help me with this. Again, thanks for ALL the help. Several has asked what is the project I will be making with all the feathers. I have a Dove release business here in Rockingham, NC. The molt is over and I don't have any feathers. I am working on a lot of small frames to give to the families of funerals I have worked. I place a white feather in it along with the information about their departed loved one and some info about the doves for each of the funerals I have worked and giving it to the family. The ones that I have already given out, the families really enjoyed and said it meant a lot to them. Again thanks for the help.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Very heartwarming is your use of the white feathers!

If you need more, please post...I'm happy to send some again especially to comfort those whom mourn the loss of loved ones.

HOWEVER... ....PLEASE watch out for your doves when released, that they all return safe and sound back home! Also important is the loving care of our feathered friends!  THX!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

benjajudy01 said:


> It's been great the way everyone is trying to help me with this. Again, thanks for ALL the help. Several has asked what is the project I will be making with all the feathers. I have a Dove release business here in Rockingham, NC. The molt is over and I don't have any feathers. I am working on a lot of small frames to give to the families of funerals I have worked. I place a white feather in it along with the information about their departed loved one and some info about the doves for each of the funerals I have worked and giving it to the family. The ones that I have already given out, the families really enjoyed and said it meant a lot to them. Again thanks for the help.


What a lovely idea! Squeaks and I wish you all the best!

Be careful what you wish for...with our members willing to help, you may end up with a WAREHOUSE full!!     

Love/Hugs/Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Somebody Tell Me This Is Not True!!!*

Blessed Greetings!

I was speaking with another rescue person today about the miraculous return of Ally. It was so strange that out of the clear she mentioned that the doves that are released at weddings/funerals...etc. do not return home! But rather are just left to fend for themselves and most die!
I pray this is not so, Benjajudy01!!!
Can you please share about how you retrieve your doves after release of them at events???
I await a response that will hopefully relieve my worry!


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Small White Feathers*

I would HOPE that nobody is buying from a pet store and releasing ring neck doves. The ones used at wedding/funerals need to be trained white homing pigeons except for the ones used in display cages. Mine are trained for a 50 mile radius of their loft. I am going to send you a piece from our local paper about me and my birds.


----------

